
Physarum Polycephalum - sebwi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physarum_polycephalum
======
fmjrey
Had to look up a less jargon-loaded description and found this video:
[https://youtu.be/7YWbY7kWesI](https://youtu.be/7YWbY7kWesI)

For french speaking:
[https://youtu.be/47qiwqKRef0](https://youtu.be/47qiwqKRef0)

Fascinating.

